# Multiplex questions



## Blair (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey guys, i'm kinda new to slingshots, and i was just wondering, where do you guys buy your multiplex? It just seems that my multiplex is different to all the other slingshots i've seen? Thanks


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Multiplex is just high quality plywood, usually birch. Can be bought at some craft stores and building supply stores ie. Home Depot, Lowes etc. I believe simple shot shooting sports also sales small pieces


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Blair. Introduce yourself in the Introduction section


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

theres different types of plywood, for examples- theres construction grade, used for construction of houses. theres the kind used for furniture, such as plywood with oak facing. and then theres hobby type, like the birchwood plywood. different amount of layers, different facings, its just a matter of whats readily available to you in your area.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Most of your questions about multiplex/plywood can be answered here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17856-all-about-plywood-aka-multiplex/?hl=plywood

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

I went to a hardware store. Home depot i think...maybe rona, i cant remember


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Marine or Hardwood plywood over here in the UK. I get mine from Wickes in a large board and its about £20


----------



## Blair (Jun 1, 2013)

Just discovered the stuff i used was Marine Plywood. And dannytsg what was the size of the board?


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's a link mate.

http://m.wickes.co.uk/mt/www.wickes.co.uk/hardwood-plywood-12x606x1220mm/invt/110401/


----------



## Blackbriar (Apr 30, 2013)

Blair said:


> Hey guys, i'm kinda new to slingshots, and i was just wondering, where do you guys buy your multiplex? It just seems that my multiplex is different to all the other slingshots i've seen? Thanks


Hi Blair!

Try B&Q, mate. Near the big crosscut saw they use to cut sheet materials, they usually have off-cuts for sale. I bought a piece of 18mm birch ply (3ft X 1ft) for 50p!


----------

